# Rum



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I am trying to find a nice rum for sippin.

Has anyone tried Tortuga? My local State Store only has Myers and Tortuga as Top Shelf. Any advise is very much appreciated. :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I haven't had Tortuga, but haven't heard anyone raving over it, thus far. Myers isn't on my "top shelf". I haven't tasted every single iteration of the brand but it has a quality that I taste that wasn't to my liking outside of mixed cocktails that generally do not highlight the rum itself.

Alabama is not the easiest state to find beverage variety, I know. You might try to make friends with someone in Florida, the rum selection is broader there.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Zacapa.

Had a little sample at a recent cigar / rum event.

It's nationally acclaimed award winning rum. Best in the world I guess. It was pretty darn tasty.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll chime in with my token

"have you tried Flor De Cana?" 

it's great, not expensive, and pairs well with cigars


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

take some advice from the south florida crew

Diplomaticos Reserva
Zacapa 23
Anniversario Fundacion XX
Zaya
St. Theresa 1796

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49534

scottie


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Diplomaticos Reserva
Zacapa 23



my two favorites

nisson


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*A couple of great sipping Rums are:

Ron Botran - Guatemala
Flor De Cana 12yo - Nicaragua
Havana Club 7yo - Cuba *** Outstanding
Mount Gay - Barbados - There are 3 or 4 varieties - all are very good!
Ron Zacapa - Guatemala *


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The 2 Rums for sipping in my bar are

Zacapa 15yr
Barbencourt 8yr


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

been drinking the appleton estates reserve ...pretty good


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ron Centenario XX Anos:dr


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank all of you very much. You have given me a great starting place. My wife has ben enjoying some Rum. I hope it will give us something in common.

Thanks! :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

The two sipping rums that I see almost everywhere (at least in MD) are Mount Gay Extra Old, and Cruzan Single Barrel Estate. The Cruzan is a little cheaper, the Mount Gay I think is a little better. Either is a good place to start.

Zacapa 23 yr and Zaya Gran Reserve are very similar. Both are easy to drink, I find them a little too sweet at times, but have great flavor. They're harder to find around here.

I'm partial to rums with a stronger oak characteristic, like a well-oaked Chardonnay almost. Try Ron Pampero Aniversario or Ron del Barrilito for that style.

Rhum from Martinique is an entirely different animal. Made from first-press cane juice instead of molasses, they tend to have a lighter, more floral flavor, much less caramel/molasses character. Look on the label for 'Rhum Agricole' and 'Martinique'.

As for the two you mentioned, I wouldn't consider either Top Shelf. Myers is a decent dark rum, but Gosling's Black Seal is much better. Tortuga is pretty generic rum, nothing special.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

volfan said:


> take some advice from the south florida crew
> 
> Diplomaticos Reserva
> Zacapa 23
> ...


:tpd: The only one of those I haven't tried is the Diplomaticos Reserva. Like the Zacapa and Zaya the best for sipping with a cigar. Either one is good in a lowball, two fingers deep, with a single small ice cube.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I really can't add anything here other than I been on a Pyrat XO Reserve kick lately...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I really like the Havana Club 7 year, it's really nice over rocks...


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

pistol said:


> I really like the Havana Club 7 year, it's really nice over rocks...


I have a bit of a chest cold and Im sipping a glass of Havana Club 7 year right now. Its really helping.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

You should ask my pop about that Appleton Reserve he likes. Other than that I can recommend the Ron Zacapa 23 year. I've also had some REALLY good stuff from Barbados though I can't remember the names at the moment.


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I'll chime in with my token
> 
> "have you tried Flor De Cana?"
> 
> it's great, not expensive, and pairs well with cigars


Flor de Cana is great, I have their 4 year extra dry, 4 year gold, and 12 year. My go-to rum for mixing is Captain Morgan's Private Stock, it's an inexpensive crowd pleaser. I have 9 or 10 different rums on hand, but I usually pick one of these when I feel like a drink. :al


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

I got to go with the Capt. private stock and a MX2 stand back!!!!!!!!!!:tu:ss:dr


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

Pyrat Rum XO Reserve is pretty good for sipping and pairs well with cigars. It's a dark sweet rum. My understanding is that it is made from sugar cane that has been burned in the fields. I have never verifed that but it does have a slight toasted taste to it. It's about $30 a bottle.

Sometimes you can find it labeled as "Planters Gold" which is distributed by someone diferent than Patron.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

NicotineBuzz said:


> My understanding is that it is made from sugar cane that has been burned in the fields. I have never verifed that but it does have a slight toasted taste to it. It's about $30 a bottle.


All sugar cane is burned before it's harvested. The fires are lit to burn off all the leaves, weeds, etc. and leave only the cane stalks. The toasted taste is from barrel aging, though personally I find more orange flavor than 'toast' in Pyrat. Definitely a good sipping rum though, I like it slightly chilled but neat.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

I really enjoy the Capt Morgan Private Stock, probably not as good as many others but I don't have a lot of variety where I am at currently so it's the best I can get my hands on. :cb


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark C said:


> All sugar cane is burned before it's harvested. The fires are lit to burn off all the leaves, weeds, etc. and leave only the cane stalks. The toasted taste is from barrel aging, though personally I find more orange flavor than 'toast' in Pyrat. Definitely a good sipping rum though, I like it slightly chilled but neat.


Thanks for the info. I'd give you a RG bump if I had over a 100 posts.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Mount Gay is the best I've had.....also the only.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Ninja Vanish said:


> You should ask my pop about that Appleton Reserve he likes. Other than that I can recommend the Ron Zacapa 23 year. I've also had some REALLY good stuff from Barbados though I can't remember the names at the moment.


Hard to find, there is one retailer in the Birmingham area that special orders it. Looked in Jackson, Mississippi; Delta, Louisiana; Myrtle Beach, SC; Nashville, TN. Not there. Not in ABC stores in Alabama, either. Almost all have the 8 and 12 year aged varieties, but these pale greatly to the 21 year.

Appleton makes a 21 year ages reserve that will knock your socks off with taste. Smoky and sweet; to me it's almost as good as sippin' a good top-shelf bourbon. Runs me about $40 per bottle. This is the first rum I've had that I only sip, and never, never, never mix with anything except a little ice!

I will have to hunt down a bottle of the Ron Zacapa 23.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

czartim said:


> Mount Gay is the best I've had.....also the only.


Regular Mount Gay or the 'Extra Old'? If you haven't tried the extra old yet, pick up a bottle, it's delicious.



SvilleKid said:


> I will have to hunt down a bottle of the Ron Zacapa 23.


If you happen across a bottle of Zaya, pick that up too. I can't find one myself, but the general opinion is that they're very similar. Both are made in the same country by the same distiller.

Every time I read this thread I get the urge to pour a glass of rum for myself. I think I'll go do that now... maybe some of that Pyrat that was mentioned earlier.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Mark C said:


> Regular Mount Gay or the 'Extra Old'? If you haven't tried the extra old yet, pick up a bottle, it's delicious.


Extra Old. I'll need to pick up another bottle soon. This stuff is incredible in a mojito or desert flambe'.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

My favorite rums come from Martinique: Neisson and Rhum J.M. are my favorites. La Favorite is also very nice.

Santa Theresa 1796, Pampero Anniversario (both from Venezuela), Zaya and Ron Zacapa (both from Guatemala), and Ron de Barrilito Three Star (from Puerto Rico) are a couple others I enjoy a whole lot.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Smokey,
We are very limited on our alcohol selection here in our great state. We cant even get a good Port Wine!!! You might check and see if you local ABC store carries Captain Morgan Private stock. It is probably one of the best ones you will fine that we can get our hands on.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> My favorite rums come from Martinique: Neisson and Rhum J.M. are my favorites. La Favorite is also very nice.
> 
> Santa Theresa 1796, Pampero Anniversario (both from Venezuela), Zaya and Ron Zacapa (both from Guatemala), and Ron de Barrilito Three Star (from Puerto Rico) are a couple others I enjoy a whole lot.


Speaking of Martinique, have you tried Depaz Blue Cane or Clement's line?

If you find it, a nice contrast between Zacapa and Zaya is Botran (same distillery) most iterations are less sweet as well as a tad lighter than both the Zs. Rumor has it, Diageo will take over Zacapa's distribution. If so, there is a chance it will become more widely available as they don't generally screw around with small limited market material. At the same time, it could spell significant changes. It probably wouldn't hurt to grab a bottle or two now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Chè said:


> I haven't had Tortuga, but haven't heard anyone raving over it, thus far. Myers isn't on my "top shelf". I haven't tasted every single iteration of the brand but it has a quality that I taste that wasn't to my liking outside of mixed cocktails that generally do not highlight the rum itself.
> 
> Alabama is not the easiest state to find beverage variety, I know. You might try to make friends with someone in Florida, the rum selection is broader there.


Che

Where are you located in Alabama??

I can give you the info on a good little package store in eastern Birmingham that carries a better variety of top shelve libations than most in Alabama, and the owner is good about ordering special bottles. LMK


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Forget the Captain - go with Sailor Jerry - usually a little cheaper, 95 proof and has nice cherry / vanilla notes.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> I can give you the info on a good little package store in eastern Birmingham that carries a better variety of top shelve libations than most in Alabama, and the owner is good about ordering special bottles. LMK


SPILL IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I tried to buy some of the brands listed in this thread, and was unable to. I ended up buying a bottle of Ron Anejo Aniversario Pampero. This is a fine sipping rum. A little sweet, but not to sweet. It went well with one of my Avos. Just my :2. Enjoy.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> My favorite rums come from Martinique: Neisson and Rhum J.M. are my favorites. La Favorite is also very nice.
> 
> Santa Theresa 1796, Pampero Anniversario (both from Venezuela), Zaya and Ron Zacapa (both from Guatemala), and Ron de Barrilito Three Star (from Puerto Rico) are a couple others I enjoy a whole lot.


You and I have pretty similar tastes. I haven't ever heard anyone else mention the Ron de Barrilito, that stuff's hard to find (had to go all the way to Florida to get mine ). That's MY favorite, the rest kinda depend on my mood.



Che said:


> Speaking of Martinique, have you tried Depaz Blue Cane or Clement's line?


I've got bottles of Clement's white and gold rums. To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of either. I like the Neisson and some other Martinique rums a little better. They're new though, I'll let 'em sit awhile and then see what I think.



Steve G said:


> I ended up buying a bottle of Ron Anejo Aniversario Pampero.


Excellent choice, easily one of my top 5, and the bottle is cool too! :al


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

bevmo.com has more than a few of the brands listed in this thread. I'll have to pick up a few bottles next time I'm out.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> Forget the Captain - go with Sailor Jerry - usually a little cheaper, 95 proof and has nice cherry / vanilla notes.


:tpd:


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

SvilleKid said:


> Che
> 
> Where are you located in Alabama??
> 
> I can give you the info on a good little package store in eastern Birmingham that carries a better variety of top shelve libations than most in Alabama, and the owner is good about ordering special bottles. LMK


I'm not. We do visit from time to time and in the past because of the situation, tend to carry as much liquor as clothing in our luggage - everybody likes something that is either unavailable or priced ridiculously. The area we generally stay in is Montgomery-Prattville... Pink Lilly (not sure if that lists on a present day map).


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C said:


> I've got bottles of Clement's white and gold rums. To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of either.


Is it the "Premiere Canne" (white)? I like the Clement VSOP and the XO was pretty damn good, but expensive.

Something to consider. Locally, 75%+ of Martinique Rhum is consumed in a cocktail known as Ti-Punch. I bet the percentage is in the 90s if you limit the scope to white (like "Premiere Canne") and lower-end Martinique Rhum.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Regular Mount Gay or the 'Extra Old'? If you haven't tried the extra old yet, pick up a bottle, it's delicious.
> .


Mount Gay Extra Old is outstanding. I am a diehard Zacapa 23 yr drinker, which I discovered while on business in Guatemala. You all have left out another outstanding rum from Belize, One Barrel, which has a nice carmel finish.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

pistol said:


> I really like the Havana Club 7 year, it's really nice over rocks...


:tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> You all have left out another outstanding rum from Belize, One Barrel, which has a nice carmel finish.


Forgot about that one. I've read a lot of good reviews of that, so I picked up 2 bottles while I was in California for work (not sold in MD). For the money, it's excellent. Compared to the others though, it's not quite the same. It seemed almost 'chemical' to me, and I thought it had a weird aftertaste. Still a helluva lot better than your standard Bacardi, but after reading so many good reviews I was a little disappointed. Maybe I let the hype get to me.


----------

